# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Большая ложь Андрея Малахова и его "Детектора лжи"

## Irina

*Большая ложь Андрея Малахова и его "Детектора лжи"*

*21 августа 2010  Автор Елена Токарева Источник stringer* 

Для распада семьи и Государства Российского больше всего сделали Эрнст и Андрей Малахов.

Чтобы унизить человеческое достоинство и погрузить значительную часть общества во мрак, достаточно одной-двух телепередач, таких как «Пусть говорят». А если этих передач много? Если самый главный телевизионный канал РФ последовательно занимается диверсиями против семьи и государства, выкапывая в человеческом подсознании то, что при благоприятных обстоятельствах никогда не станет состоявшимся фактом? Выкапывая несуществующие намерения предать, убить, заложить, ограбить, изменить?

Нынче на ОРТ состоялась премьера и пошло победное шествие нового низового проекта, как говорится, «для самых бедненьких», кто готов за деньги вывернуть свои кишки наружу перед публикой. Называется новая программа «Детектор лжи».

Естественно, вести проект доверили Андрею Малахову, как наиболее отдрессированной и использованной в извращенной форме кукле ОРТ.

Этот ведущий из таких, кто порядком сломан и на все согласен ради денег и рейтинга.

Мелкие бесы в который раз дорвались до человеческой души.

Померкли все предшествующие проекты типа "Слабого звена" и Дома-2. В «Детекторе лжи» за самую мякотку человеков берут. Заставляют публично предавать родителей, жен, мужей, забыть порядочность и элементарную стыдливость – трусы запачканные вывернуть наизнанку в публичном поле. Кишки выложить на прилавок. Показать немытые гениталии.

Гадостно.

Особенно, когда за 250 тысяч рублей толстенькая девочка призналась, что ненавидит свою мать и не любит мужа.

И полиграф подтвердил: ЭТО ПРАВДА! И муж тут же сидит. И мать. Слушают. Кивают.

А что если назавтра мы узнаем из газет, что, придя с передачки Малахова «разбогатевшая» на 250 тысяч рублей толстушка засунула в ночную вазу эти «30 сребренников» и повесилась в ванной?

Нет! Участников передачи уничтожают по-другому! Их сделали обманутыми вкладчиками – они заложили свои души, но денег не получили!

Чисто теоретически богатиться за счет голой «правды» на данный момент смогла лишь одна семейная парочка. Супруги вовремя остановились, не стали продолжать игру и ЯКОБЫ унесли с программы 250 тысяч рублей. Это та самая толстенькая и ее нелюбимый муж. Деньги между тем им пока так и не выплатили. Но обещают. «КП» пишет: к концу октября. А может, и раньше.

« Ведущий Андрей Малахов по поводу «Детектора лжи» дал с добрый десяток интервью (часть из них опубликована на сайте проекта). Ведущий признался, что сам бы сел в кресло героя программы, если бы на кону стоял минимум миллион долларов. Сказал, что звезд шоу-бизнеса в проект приглашать не будет (да кто ж согласится? - Авт.КП), потому что простому зрителю интересно знать правду, но в этом случае звезде придется снять с лица ложную маску. «А кому интересно, - считает Андрей, - узнать, что звезда так же несчастна, как обычная женщина на кухне?» (Ох не скажите, Андрей, не скажите. Мы ведь ради оного смотрим ваше другое шоу - «Пусть говорят». - Авт.КП)

Ведущий также заметил, что сам бы не хотел видеть в кресле участника «Детектора лжи» своих родных, даже если ответы не станут достоянием общественности. Мол, «разочарований в жизни и так достаточно, чтобы еще разочаровываться в близких, узнав, что они про тебя думают». И, в конце концов, уверил, что лишь некоторые приходят на программу с целью заработать. Многих ведет не погоня за длинным рублем, а «желание сказать правду и узнать себя».

Да…представляю, какие вопросы про сексуальную ориентацию и гомосексуальные контакты задавали бы Андрею Малахову, согласись он сам за миллион стать испытуемым!

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Естественно, первое, что пришло в голову юзерам ЖЖ, когда я впервые написала в своем дневнике про эту программу, было: «В программе Малахова «Детектор лжи» заняты подставные актеры!»

Но, увы, в шоу участвуют натуральные люди.

«Комсомолка» не поленилась и нашла участников проекта (обманутых вкладчиков своей души). Они оказались совершенно реальными людьми!

«Однако лишь единицы из них согласились приоткрыть завесу тайны над съемками шоу. Одни наотрез отказывались говорить без объяснения причин. Другие просили не называть их имена и признавались, что перед съемками программы подписали контракт, в котором есть пункт о неразглашении. И все же, «КП» нашла смельчаков, которых на «Детекторе лжи» научили говорить правду...».

Совершенно понятно, почему участникам не выдают их якобы заработанных 30 сребренников: получив деньги, они мгновенно избавлятся от обязательств молчать и вывалят наружу свои обиды на организаторов шоу. Поэтому, возможно, участники шоу вообще не получат свои деньги. Их поюзают бесплатно. Это такая расплата за глупость.

Полиграф или детектор лжи, якобы, сканирует ваше подсознание. Совсем не факт, что человек сделает в реале то, что выкапывает у него в подкорке полиграф.

Даже на допросах в тюрьмах стесняются использовать полиграф.

Вы знаете, что на подобные передачи психологи специально отбирают испытуемых (как, впрочем, и психиатры, практикующие групповые сеансы), тут крепкие орешки себе на уме не годятся. Тут подходят люди невротические, на которых по преимуществу и проводит свои опыты порядком изуродованный морально Андрей Малахов.

Толстенькую девушку Малахов спрашивает, испытывала ли она оргазм со своим мужем. Она с готовностью отвечает: никогда. (Чего не ответишь за 250 тыс. деревянных)! И полиграф железным голосом вещает: ЭТО ПРАВДА!

А вот, к примеру, мужик, у которого две жены (одна любимая бывшая, и другая - длинноносая нынешняя). У бывшей, которая ощутимо побогаче его, он занял денег на ремонт квартиры. Бывшая жена задает вопрос: "Правда ли, что ты решил для себя, что деньги мне не отдашь?" Мужик говорит: "Я всегда отдаю долги!" Детектор лжи тут же уличает мужика, что тот мечтает деньги не отдавать. Полиграф громовым голосом вещает: ЭТО ПРАВДА!

Что правда? Что не отдаст или что не хочет отдавать? Ведь это разные вещи. Никто не хочет отдавать долги, но ведь отдаем, черт побери! Совершаем над собой насилие и отдаем. Потому что, кроме желаний, существует еще долг и правила жизни.

Но полиграфу главное – уличить!

«Ваша жена симулирует оргазм?», «Вы когда-нибудь притворялись, что спите, чтобы не заниматься сексом с супругой?», «Вы считаете свою мать неудачницей?», «Вас посещали мысли о самоубийстве?». В конце концов: «Вы бы могли съесть человека?» Отвечайте!

Но вот коварная штука: заветный миллион рублей унести пока не удалось никому».

Вот, что пишет «Комсомолка», цитируя одну из участниц проекта:

Елена Кодорская: «Выиграть миллион невозможно! Психологи заранее знают, на каком вопросе тебя можно засыпать!»

Эта самая Елена Кодорская значительно испортила себе жизнь, согласившись на участие в данном шоу. Ведь по замыслу организаторов, на позоре участника должны обязательно присутствовать члены его семьи: супруг, его родители, родители самого испытуемого…

«Елене 33 года. Работает бухгалтером. В процессе шоу «вскрылось»: Елена стесняется своего мужа, считает его мягкотелым (муж сидел в студии). Допускала мысль изменить супругу с шефом. На работе по просьбе руководства подделывала финансовые документы. Подумывала о самоубийстве.

Лена дошла в игре до отметки в 500 тысяч рублей. То есть могла забрать деньги. Но решила играть и засыпалась на безобидном вопросе: «Вы бы бросились в полыхающий дом, зная, что там погибает ваш муж?» Девушка ответила: «Нет!».

Вот так!

Другой участник проекта, тот, что занял деньги на ремонт квартиры у бывшей жены, на вопрос, готов ли он пожертвовать жизнью ради родного отца, тоже ответил «Нет».

Думаю, что для распада российской семьи и соответственно государства программа «Детектор лжи» на Первом канале имени товарища Эрнста сделал больше, чем ЦРУ и ФБР Соединенных штатов Америки, которых всю дорогу обвиняют в идеологических диверсиях. Эрнст работает круче. Сериал «Школа» 90 серий последовательно уничтожал школу, а программы Малахова – семью.

Та же Елена Кодорская, которая согласилась раскрыть некоторые подробности набора добровольцев на программу «Детектор лжи», отмечает, что подверглась сыску: от улицы до съемочной площадки героя ожидают три степени проверки. Первая - кастинг (тут ничего сложного, вопросы: зачем пришла, зачем нужны деньги?). Через неделю - собеседование у психолога. Еще через две недели - проверка на полиграфе. И только потом съемка. Самый опасный этап, на котором нельзя расслабляться и болтать лишнего, по мнению Елены, не полиграф, а... психологи.

- Поразительно, как быстро психологи уловили тему, на которой я могла засыпаться, - удивляется Елена. - Муж даже предположил, что эти две недели с момента кастинга за нами следили и прослушивали (смеется). Потому что за 15 минут разговора невозможно составить 60 вопросов для полиграфа, бьющих в сердце. Это удивило.

Молодая женщина признается, что психологи спекулируют на страхах испытуемого. Большинство супругов боится вопросов про измены.

-Но вы же понимали, что вас будут цинично спрашивать о самом личном?- спрашивает «Комсомолка».

- У нас с мужем измены были, и мы давно их друг другу простили. Так что я спокойно могла сказать: «Да, я изменяла мужу».

- И в чем же оказалось ваше слабое место?

- Смятение вызывал вопрос, брошусь ли я в горящую избу спасать мужа. Я честно призналась, что боюсь засыпаться на этом вопросе. Потому что допускаю двоякий ответ. Откуда мне знать, как я на самом деле поступлю? Это вопрос к гадалке, но не к полиграфу. Уверена, что зря показала организаторам смятение. Этим себя и выдала. В итоге именно на этом вопросе меня и завалили. Но, если бы даже ответила на него «да», миллион мне бы выиграть не дали.

----------


## SDS

я этому козлику письмецо отправил:
"как может жена за 500тыс. руб. признаться что она не любит мужа и готова ему изменить, а за 750тыс. руб. готова в горящую избу войти, чтоб его вытащить"???
ответа я не получил...

----------


## Sanych

По мне, так полная чушь эта передача. что-то типо "Дом2" по ТНТ.

----------


## Irina

Я посмотрела один раз передачку эту - жесть, это даже не то слово. Не представляю зачем люди на это идут. Это вся жизнь на слом у 90% участников.

----------


## SDS

г-н Тургенев отдыхает...

----------


## PatR!oT

про этого лоха и слышать не хочу ))))

----------


## kalita

А она еще идет вообще по ТВ?

----------


## Vanya

хз..может и идёт. я вот ни разу не видел и не хочется что-то. такой уже бред какой-то. вообще не смарю телек уже года полтора)

----------


## Гостья

Мерзотная программа и ведущий мерзОта. Телевизор не смотрю.

----------

